# Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot



## COLEY (Feb 19, 2003)

The other day I was on a couple hour drive to pick up a buddy at the airport. We stopped at a gas station on the way home and popped the hood and saw the turbo was glowing. Is that normal or not? We were cruising at like 80mph for quite a while.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (COLEY)*

normal.


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

it is, thats why you should leave your car running for a minute or so to let it cool


----------



## COLEY (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

thanks guys
Dont know much about these motors yet. Went from a mk2 golf to the A4 1.8t quatro. thanks again to everyone who is willing to help people out on this site. Ill throw a beer up to yall


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (1.BillyT)*

It is? With no mods and cruising on the highway? 
Maybe a faint glow at night? 
I haven't seen this on my car. Yes if I've been running the dog crap out of it and if I were modded and it was dark maybe a faint glow might seem plausible.
I'll start looking after stopping on the freeway to get gas to see if mine does that.
And I do idle down for 30 seconds to a minute on stops. Depending on how hard I've just been running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Slickfisher




_Modified by slickfisher at 3:27 PM 12-24-2004_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*

ive had mine glow for over a minute before, of course the car was still running. Hold 27psi up a huge hill







, and yes my turbo still works great.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (igotaprestent4u)*

Well there you have it.
Slickfisher


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*

You should see when they dyno bentley turbos at the factory, it's almost white hot. just a tinge of yellow.


----------



## 1HondaHater1 (Oct 22, 2004)

Normal. break out the hotdogs-- and always follow proper cool down procedures


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (1HondaHater1)*

Dudes, this guy was cruising on the freeway with no mods. Not on a freeking dyno or running 27psi boost. 
I dunno. 
Slickfisher


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (slickfisher)*

doesn't matter, you go WOT and you will make your exhaust mani glow. it's what turbo cars do. crack an egg onto it.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

ok... 
YES, turbo's glowing is normal... 
HOWEVER, I've only had mine glow after several hard 1/4 mile runs, and at high boost.
Cruising down the highway, you're not even making boost! And on stock settings... I dunno.
You may want to check the oil fee return lines.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (COLEY)*

Like this?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (TTschwing)*

I was waiting for that picture.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (ruso)*

Here's another picture, sorry not as impressive as the first one


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (TTschwing)*

If its like that while cruising the freeway, then he's got some problems.








In what conditons and mods were those photos taken? It looks like it was dark out also.
Slickfisher


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_If its like that while cruising the freeway, then he's got some problems.








In what conditons and mods were those photos taken? It looks like it was dark out also.
Slickfisher

Sorry to say this man but your completely wrong, the color of the turbo ok, the car was a stock K03 turbo on a Passat with no other mods than a chip, I've seen many stock engines with brighter glowing turbos


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (27psiBoom)*

Well I'm man enough to admit when I'm wrong. But I'll be looking at my turbo when I pull off the freeway to see if my turbo's glowing like that one. And all I have is a APR DPP.
Remember he said he was on cruise on the freeway.
Just because you've seen it before doesn't make it right. 
Heck if our turbos glowed like that on an everyday basis, these people out here running Quaker state 10w-30 and immediately shutting down their Passats with a load of kids when the pull into Stuckeys would be having a lot more turbo issues. That photo would cook normal oil if the engine were shut down. Most average joes out there that buy a Passat and get chipped don't always allow for cool down. Heck I even sometimes forget. 
Are you saying that first photo was taken in the daylight? It makes a big difference you know. 
Slickfisher


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*

If you buy an EGT gauge and install the probe on the exhaust mani you'd realize that high EGTs are usually reached at the highway at cruising speeds, E.G. 80mph, you will get higher temps here than WOT on the street.
Of course highest EGTs will be archived on WOT at the highway maybe in fourth gear from a roll till redline.
Buy an EGT monitor it yourself


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (27psiBoom)*

I don't care about EG's and I'm not buying a guage. That glowing orange hot turbo did not occur in normal driving with normal chip or no chip. And I don't think that photo was taken in daylight.
I'm going to check my turbo next time I run my 93 and 100 programs and I cruise the highway. And if it glows like that, I'll admit I was wrong.
Slickfisher


----------



## GThigh (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*

As for that pic of the glowing turbo.
Right-Click, Set as Background.

Ive never heard of our turbos glowing I have a 2004 GTi and Im almost 100% sure I have a KO3s. Would it glow easier since it makes more power.


----------



## ajd5 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (GThigh)*

yes you have a ko3s. I'll leave the arguing to all you other guys but a glowing hot turbo such as the pictures above are NOT normal. I can see a chipped car with no other mods doing something like this cause its all choked up from not being able to release the back pressure but still not on a daily basis in normal driving conditions. Only if youve really been beating on the car. I've been playing with turbos for a long time (DSMs Volvos Saabs) and would not see this on a daily basis. even on a pretty well moded dsm you wouldnt see this unless you were really gettin it for a long period of time.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

egt's can climb high under long part throttle.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_egt's can climb high under long part throttle. 


That's correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

wow slickfisher, its not normal so it must be wrong


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Saw my ex mani glowing after i got off the road one day ond popped the hood. I left the car on for about 5 mins after that.


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

its totally normal slick. my stock turbo glowed when the engine was totally stock, and trust me, it was a lot brighter after some other mods. there was nothing wrong with my turbo after i took it off so im sure its normal.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (COLEY)*

Only time I've ever seen it glow was when I wanted to see it...after a seriously hard countryside drive at dusk. And boy oh boy is it a beautiful sight!








I wouldn't be surprised if a sustained 80 mph on the highway would make it glow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (punkassjim)*

Would it be fair to say that the EGT is primarally down to the A/f ratio?
Under WOT the A/F ratio is down to like 12:1 or so right? So does that means the exhaust gas temps aren't too bad?
By the same token, at a constant cruise on the freeway, the A/F ratio is pretty lean (relatively speaking) yes? So the manifold and turbo temps are going to be pretty high even tho the engine isn't making huge power?
Is all this correct or am I on crack!


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (COLEY)*

So here are my results.
After approx 20 minutes of hard driving including sustained legal speeds on the freeway as described in the initial post at the end of the test, my exhaust manifold had a very* slight * dark red tint to it at the center of the exhaust manifold near the junction of the runners- this was at night and it was *pitch black *immediately after coming to a stop with the engine still running.
The turbine housing had no glow whatsoever to it, nor did the center section of the turbocharger itself. This was a stock AWP with a APR DPP on 93 program.
So given the info: as it pertained to normal operation on a stock car at cruising speeds on the freeway in the initial post, it would seem to be abnormal for the *turbo* itself to be glowing. As others have likewise posted. 

And certainly not to the degree of the fireball of a turbo in the first photo by TTschwing (a known big time modder of these engines)- that was misleading to COLEY.
Depending on the severity of the glow on COLEY's vehicle's turbo and a more detailed description of his vehicle, the conditions, exactly what he saw, I would have it checked out by a qualified VW tech.
Slickfisher


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

wow, nitpick much? 
who drives at legal speeds anyways? Put the cruise control on 110 for a minute or two then pop the hood. 
bottom line is the computer dials back fuel (leans out) under cruise to save fuel. This brings the EGT's up to within the range during which steel glows. Big whoop. 
the center cartridge is both oil and water cooled, if it wasglowing, you'd have bigger problems.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

So....
Is it normal for the turbo to glow red after 5 minutes of highway speed driving....
*YES*


----------



## newbiedubber (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Absolutely normal for turbos to have a slight glow at night, especially after sustained 80 mph. Depending on terrain, probably under mild boost at that speed. At sustained 90-110, nice cherry glow at night, pop hood and leave running to whitness cool-down.
I had a '82 Volvo Turbo. With just slightly advanced timing and a low restriction air filter, after a hard drive my friends thought it was sick that we could see through the turbo housing. I turned it off once for them, they could see the turbine vanes through the metal.








Always cool down, or cook (coke?) your bearings. 
No water cooled center bearings on those, changed oil at 3k and the turbo only lasted to 130k, go figure. Engine was moving alot more weight, though!










_Modified by newbiedubber at 2:57 PM 12-27-2004_


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
After approx 20 minutes of hard driving 

what you consider hard driving and what i consider hard driving are obviously 2 completely different things.
your theory and results may hold true for your car... and your car alone.


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_So here are my results.
After approx 20 minutes of hard driving including sustained legal speeds on the freeway as described in the initial post at the end of the test, my exhaust manifold had a very* slight * dark red tint to it at the center of the exhaust manifold near the junction of the runners- this was at night and it was *pitch black *immediately after coming to a stop with the engine still running.
The turbine housing had no glow whatsoever to it, nor did the center section of the turbocharger itself. This was a stock AWP with a APR DPP on 93 program.
So given the info: as it pertained to normal operation on a stock car at cruising speeds on the freeway in the initial post, it would seem to be abnormal for the *turbo* itself to be glowing. As others have likewise posted. 

And certainly not to the degree of the fireball of a turbo in the first photo by TTschwing (a known big time modder of these engines)- that was misleading to COLEY.
Depending on the severity of the glow on COLEY's vehicle's turbo and a more detailed description of his vehicle, the conditions, exactly what he saw, I would have it checked out by a qualified VW tech.
Slickfisher


Forget the "Ban Hawc" campaign...(fill in the rest)


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Is it normal for my turbo to glow red hot (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_normal.

Comeon, this thread should have stopped after this post. it is Billyt dudes.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

First of all to whom are you talking to. If I post mentioning 110 mph on cruise it gets locked within minutes.
Secondly my turbo didn't glow during my test at legal speeds (which COLEY was at or close to), my exhaust manifold glowed very slightly at the collector/flange area and it was pitch black when viewed. And the test included some very hard accelerations. Never any parts of the turbo glowing.
The original poster (remember) was concerned because he stated his turbo was glowing after cruising on the freeway. That's the symptom complaint. What is the diagnosis relative to his conditions= normal or not normal. 
When Mr super audi modder posts a picture of the whole exhaust system glowing (apparently at night or he had his camera or photo manipulated- because the surrounding components weren't visible)- that is misleading to COLEYS concern.
That's my whole point, if COLEYS turbo was glowing like TTschwing photo earlier in the post after running on the freeway- he's got serious problems. And I agree with another poster whom said if the center section was glowing he's got problems.
Lets stay focused on the original questions here from COLEY. Also COLEY didn't mention he had any modifications.
Slickfisher


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (slickfisher)*

Guys...I didn't mean to mis-lead anyone...This is just a pic I grabbed of the tex...Not a definitive example of normal conditions...
It's just a cool picture, nothing more...But it obviously glowed like this for the pic to be taken. As to the conditions, I have no idea....
I sure hope my KO4 doesn't look like this as I'm pushing it pretty hard...










_Modified by TTschwing at 10:22 AM 12-27-2004_


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (slickfisher)*

yeah man your stock turbo should not be glowing like the one in that picture, but you should be able to see some nice glowing after some spirited driving. 
THERE IS NO PROBLEM.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*

I went to drive around tonight, just 5 minutes of fun







, here is a pic of my GT28RS, sorry crappy quality..... and let me say it again *IT'S NORMAL *


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

I hope you let that thing idle for some time before you shut it down.
must have been a fun drive


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_I hope you let that thing idle for some time before you shut it down.
must have been a fun drive









yeah 3 minutes were just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EGTs went down to 850F before I turn the engine off.


_Modified by 27psiBoom at 2:08 PM 12-28-2004_


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
yeah 3 minutes were just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EGTs went down to 850F before I turn the engine over.

I think you mean to say EGT's went down to 850F before I turned engine off.
Your car has a big turbo, big turbo file, big injectors, and big fuel pump. I don't see how you can compare it to a stock engine.
The original poster stated nothing about modifications.
Again a night photo which makes the glow more visible and "5 minutes of fun" I think means hard driving.
Stay focused
Slickfisher


_Modified by slickfisher at 2:25 AM 12-28-2004_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
I think you mean to say EGT's went down to 850F before I turned engine off.
Your car has a big turbo, big turbo file, big injectors, and big fuel pump. I don't see how you can compare it to a stock engine.
The original poster stated nothing about modifications.
Again a night photo which makes the glow more visible and "5 minutes of fun" I think means hard driving.
Stay focused
Slickfisher

_Modified by slickfisher at 2:25 AM 12-28-2004_

Why are you so intent on insisiting that the turbo will not glow? The original poster stated his drive was a *few HOURS*, so you drive around the block for *20 minutes* and then try to make a comparison?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
I think you mean to say EGT's went down to 850F before I turned engine off.


upsss yeah original post updated...
BTW you won't see the turbo glowing on daylight


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
Stay focused
Slickfisher

_Modified by slickfisher at 2:25 AM 12-28-2004_

I would assume the original poster DID go WOT and that is why it glowed because then it would be normal. isn't that your conclusion as well?
If you searched, you would find that this topic has been discussed for years, many different times. it's not hard to get a stock 1.8t exhaust side and mani to glow.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (TurboZen)*

My turbo would glow after some spirited driving when it was stock. My friend and I would always show people the glowing turbo in his completely stock A4, the turbo is much easier to see in them. It is normal in every 1.8t I have seen.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

I drive hundreds of miles per day across a three state region doing my job- almost all of it freeway driving. I've never seen my turbo glow. And I am chipped and I do run a 93 program. Granted the other night was the first time I looked at it in pitch black darkness. But if he's at a filling station it was probably lit up like Broadway. Why won't someone accept that he could possibly have a fuel trim problem, a exhaust restriction problem, etc , etc. Instead of "




























that's normal dude dahu dahu. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "
Slickfisher


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (slickfisher)*

I'll throw in another glowing turbo pic from a APU 1.8T engine, it was taken tonight.
It only has an chip.
I don't know what's about with glowing turbo pics that make me


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_I drive hundreds of miles per day across a three state region doing my job- almost all of it freeway driving. I've never seen my turbo glow. And I am chipped and I do run a 93 program. Granted the other night was the first time I looked at it in pitch black darkness. But if he's at a filling station it was probably lit up like Broadway. Why won't someone accept that he could possibly have a fuel trim problem, a exhaust restriction problem, etc , etc. Instead of "




























that's normal dude dahu dahu. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "
Slickfisher

regardless of what YOU personally have noticed, EVERYONE else's stock turbo glows after some hard, long driving. why is that so hard for you to accept? we have some pretty damn high EGTs last time i noticed.


----------



## newbiedubber (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*

Slickfisher,
So the only normal condition for a turbo is only what you see?
Almost everyone else has seen thier turbo glow under the right conditions. Accept that others can have a different experience than you that is still "the truth", and move on.








I've seen turbos glow on most turbo cars. The center, water cooled jacket area should not glow, unless it's highly tuned and being wrung out.. Perfectly normal for the exhaust side to glow. High output engines (getting more than 100HP per liter) will make an exhaust manifold glow, turbo or no turbo. 
Go drive your car, at outside temps above 50*F at 80 mph average, you will be under boost. Then go to somewhere dark, or where the hood shadows the engine from any direct light, pop the hood, and observe. If you watch long enough, you will also notice that the turbo will cool off the quickest, as the heat will be wicked away by both the water jacket and the engine oil, both good thermal conductors, and soon only the exit pipe from the turbo into the cat will be the hot spot.
Keep in mind that every car is different. Every driver is different, uses thier own shift points, and there are enough variables with state of tune, temperature, and terrain that experimental observation of one sample does not imply a significant base for conclusions. 
If everyone who posted said "whoa, thats not normal, my turbo doesn't glow unless I'm racing" there would be cause for panic. The general consensus is that turbos glow somewhat, normal condition. White hot, see through the metal is an exceptional condition, caused by extracting as much energy as possible from an engine. 
European engines tend to be small displacement, high output engines, the result of European tax structure and the direct correlation of tax on displacement. Volvo turbos glow, Saab turbos glow, Benz turbos glow (if you could see them under all that shrouding) and VW turbos glow. Porsche turbos glow really pretty, like two little red wreaths with an engine between them. Kinda like:







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








Normal. Now let this thread die, amen.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (newbiedubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbiedubber* »_Porsche turbos glow really pretty, like two little red wreaths with an engine between them. Kinda like:







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








Normal. Now let this thread die, amen.









Yeah!!! it's always nice to see a porsche glowing twin turbos on the dyno









http://www.autothority.com/vid...h.wmv
*NORMAL!*


_Modified by 27psiBoom at 2:36 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Ok today I drove for quite a while and stopped after 2 hours driving between 80-90mph and took a look under the hood right after stoping. There was a noticable glow coming from the turbo, which quickly began to fade.


----------

